# Mitfahrer im Raum Emsland (bzw. Meppen) gesucht



## Christian382 (11. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich fahre seit einiger Zeit mit meinem Mountainbike alleine durch die Wälder rund um Meppen (Emsland) und suche nun Gleichgesinnte die Lust auf gemeinsame Fahrten haben, da es mit anderen bestimmt noch mehr Spaß macht . Habe aber leider bei mir in der Gegend noch nicht wirklich Mountainbiker treffen können.
Würde natürlich auch gerne in anderen Gebieten (Umgebung vom Emsland) fahren und neue Strecken kennen lernen.
Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 32 Jahre und wohne seit ca 10 Jahren in Meppen.
Mein Bike ist ein Bulls Hardtail.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich im Emsland nicht der einziger wäre 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mr_Atze (17. August 2014)

Moin Christian,

du bist nicht der einzige der im Emsland alleine Touren durch die Wälder macht. Ich bin seit langem immer wieder auf der suche nach Strecken im Emsland, jedoch ist das alles hier zu flach und die Wälder schlecht bewirtschaftet.

Ich lebe seit 16 Jahren im Emsland (Dörpen). Das Freeriden habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch aufgegeben, jedoch habe ich vor einem Jahr wieder damit angefangen und mir jetzt auch wieder ein neues Bike dafür besorgt. (Mein altes war eins aus´m Supermarkt zum wider anfangen).

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin auch 32 und mein Bike ist ein VOTEC VM150 black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Wo kann man in Dörpen gut fahren (Wald) komme aus Bunde und bin auf der suche nach waldstrecken damit mein cannondale ca feine f1 mal wieder ein bischen Erde unter die Räder bekommt.


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Moin, in Dörpen gibt es keine guten Waldstrecken. 
Ich fahre zur zeit die ganzen Wälder hier in der Umgebung ab um ein paar Möglichkeiten zum fahren zu finden.  In Wippingen kann man zum Beispiel fahren. Da sind ein paar Forstwege wo man schon mal ein wenig Spaß haben kann. 
An sonsten bin ich wie schon gesagt noch am schauen wo man sonst noch fahren kann.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Ja das sieht echt mau aus hier. Hier bei uns gibt es nur den Heseler Wald wo beim Spielplatz auch ein paar Hügel sind die auch den einen oder anderen Sprung erlauben. Naja im Oktober geht es nach Österreich ( Freitag Anreise Samstag+ Sonntag Biken Montag wieder zurück) ein paar Etappen der Bikeschaukel fahren.


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Meine Frau und ich fahren im Oktober in den Harz nach Braunlage, da kann sie dann Wellness machen und ich die Strecken unsicher. 

Wenn man hier in der Umgebung Spaß haben will, dann kann man am besten an den Piesberg oder in die Damner Berge fahren. Sind von mir aus zwar jedes mal knapp 100 km aber ich verbinde das dann meistens mit der Fahrt von der Firma nach Hause.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Bist du bei Facebook ? Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen und zusammen biken


----------



## Christian382 (31. August 2014)

Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Mich findet man bei FB unter Lenny Lennartz


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Christian382 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen


Na sicher 


Christian382 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Können wir gerne machen, hab dir gerade eine Freundschaftsanfrage auf FB gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian382 (31. August 2014)

Und welcher von den vielen Lenny Lennartz bist du?


----------



## Christian382 (31. August 2014)

Oh, vielleicht der mit dem gleichen Profilbild


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns am Dienstag oder Mittwoch nach Feierabend zum Biken treffen. Bin recht flexibel da ich mein Bike immer in meinem Bulli mit dabei habe.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Wochenende würde mir besser passen. Habe unter der Woche erst ab 19 Uhr Zeit (frühestens)


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Kommendes Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit, da habe ich meine Kinder da.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Und das folgende We?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Da sieht es bei mir besser aus


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Und wo wollen wir dann Biken?


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

In Wippingen sind hauptsächlich nur Forstwege die zum Teil durch Regen sehr ausgewaschen sind. 
Wenn wir da fahren wollen, kann ich wohl nächste Woche mal schauen ob ich da nen trail für uns finde der zum kennen lernen geht.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

Wippingen ist gut. Ist auch nicht weit von hier


----------



## Mr_Atze (31. August 2014)

Gut dann schau ich nächste Woche mal. Ich schicke euch dann eine Adresse wo wir uns treffen können.


----------



## tobiaslennartz (31. August 2014)

[QUOUnter rung me, post: 12276341, member: 317866"]In Wippingen sind hauptsächlich nur Forstwege die zum Teil durch Regen sehr ausgewaschen sind.
Wenn wir da fahren wollen, kann ich wohl nächste Woche mal schauen ob ich da nen trail für uns finde der zum kennen lernen geht.[/QUOTE]
Der Untergrund macht mir nichts aus solange ich nicht im match versinke ;-) Bin schon sehr lange am Biken. Vor dem cannondale bin ich ein bighit expert von specialized gefahren sehr oft in willingen im Bikepark


----------



## Christian382 (31. August 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an 
Das kommende we könnte ich auch nicht. Da bin ich bei der Teuto Tour


----------



## Totoxl (4. September 2014)

Hier treibt sich der Christian auch herum 
Für die anderen. ich bin Toto und komme aus Lingen. Christian habe ich schon außerhalb des Netzes kennen gelernt.
Bei der Teuto Tour starte ich auch, aber ganz hinten mit meiner Frau und meinem 4 jährigen Sohn.


----------



## Christian382 (4. September 2014)

Moin Moin Toto,

Danke nochmal für die tolle Tour durch Lingen 
Mein Kunpel und ich werden auch wohl von hinten starten  Sind ja noch nicht so lange auf dem Bike unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.


----------



## emsikone (18. September 2017)

Moin!
Bin auch Emsländer - Meppener und kenne daher euren Frust was die Trailsuche betrifft.
Bin mit einem Jahr Fahrpraxis natürlich noch blutiger Anfänger. Aber ziemlich heiß aufs biken und immer auf der Suche nach neuen (Ab)Fahrten und Mitfahrern.
Seid ihr gelegentlich noch mal aktiv?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich da mal anschließen kann. 

LG der Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. September 2017)

Hier sind nicht viele Emsländer im Forum aktiv. versuche es besser mal hier 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/630021980345530/?ref=bookmarks


----------

